# Turning signals, brake lights, and dash lights constantly blinking



## hks9 (Oct 21, 2016)

Hello, 

Possibly the strangest issue I have ever seen on a car... I have a video that will show you everything. See below:

https://youtu.be/wN1_6SsOGDk

Note that this blinking stays on even after the car is off, removing the ignition switch relay is the only thing that seems to stop this. Extremely annoying. Please help


----------

